# Are SRAM 10-speed components compatible across years?



## turtle14 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a 2011 SRAM group on my '07 Tarmac including everything except the crank. My Specialized crank is starting to give me trouble, so I though about replacing the crank/BB with a Red crank. My question, will any SRAM red crank be compatible with my 2011 Red shifters? 

Thanks!


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, cranks are cross compatible. My red crank chainring actually broke and replaced it with a dura ace 7900 no issues.


----------



## turtle14 (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!!


----------

